# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Idea concurso

## Ransen

Propongo la idea de hacer algun concurso para el diseño de un logotipo para el foro o algo ya que veo que lo k hay es solo el titulo con el fondo azul. 

Saludos.

----------


## buena_magia

:o Me parece una grandiosa idea ya que no tiene un buen logo, tampoco le  hace daño algunos movimientos flash o musica de fondo.
Y pienso que eso le daria mas publicidad o mas motivacion para escribir un mensaje para ayudar a una persona. Bueno me despido espero que consideres esta sugerencia,

saludoss!! :o

----------


## repente

Bueno, bueno... esto parece un reto! :-D

A ver si me quito de encima a los jefes y pillo tiempo para hacer un logo a ver si os gusta.

Lo que si necesito son algunos datos, por ejemplo las medidas, asi como el texto que debe aparecer ¿Pongo las mismas medidas? (el actual me parece pequeño pero bueno) ¿Pongo el mismo texto?

Y ahora me gustaria que me dieseis alguna idea, color, forma, cartas de fondo, una varita... nose rollo explosion de ideas.

Bueno, como dije, a ver si consigo tiempo y me curro un logo, ya os contare !

----------


## ignoto

Tal vez seria sensato consultar a Mariano sobre este tema.
Mas que nada porque es el administrador y creo que tiene algo que decir al respecto (aunque sea para felicitar al personal) y que esto está corriendo mucho sin contar con él.
¿Habéis pensado en mandarle un privado primero con la idea?

----------


## repente

sip, seria lo suyo, pero ya tiene que ser mañana, cierra la ofi.
He hecho un boceto, mañana lo posteo, el tamaño que he usado es de 640 x 60 pixeles (Banner stardard) con la idea no de logotipo, sino de titulo de la web... nose, estaba motivado, pero con unas pautas se podra hacer como dios manda. Bueno mañana hablamos mas seriamente   :Wink:

----------


## repente

Este es el boceto asi a priori,hecho corriendo,pero vamos, que ya hablando con el moderador y todo eso puedo cambiar cualquier cosa y adecuarme a todo y con mas calidad, desinteresadamente claro, todo por el foro !  :P

----------


## thomas

Me gusta el logo, pero creo que es un poco oscuro .

 Un saludo


 ¿Con que programa lo has hecho?

----------


## repente

Que tal este? (No dejan de ser bocetillos)

Si se pudiese tener mas tamaño daria mas libertad a la hora de diseñar algo diferente.

Bueno, como puedo ponerme en contacto con el administrador?
Me gustaria comertarle lo del tema de los logos

PD: He usado Freehand y Photoshop, cuales sino jeje

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola Repente:

Leí tu MP pero te contesto aquí directamente. Muchas gracias por la idea y por pensar en mejorar el foro. La verdad que tanto las medidas como los colores me gustan mucho, el que mas me gusto es el último ya que es verdad que el primero era un poco oscuro. También le quitaría un poco de glow para que no tenga tanto blanco alrededor.  Me parece un idea buenísima, a ver si anima más gente, ya  que viendo que vais en serio hemos decidido que el logo que elijamos  tendrá un vale por 50 Euros en www.tiendamagia.com  :Smile1: 

Un saludo

----------


## repente

Me alegero de que te guste, pues nada, motivacion al canto :-D
A ver si saco mas tiempo y hago un par de ellos más.

Que te parece hacer uno mini? al estilo del que ya hay?
¿Y uno que remplace la parte de arriba del logo, donde pone "foro de magia e ilusionismo, una invitacion al misterio"?

Bueno, entonces en teoria solo quieres para el foro o tambien para tienda?

----------


## repente

Que os parece este?
Alguna sugerencia? ¿Otra fuente quizas?

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué no poner foro mágico en lugar de foro especializado en ilusionismo?
No es mas que una idea.

----------


## repente

Queda un poco soso no? jeje, quizas "Comunidad Magica" ?

Yo creo que lo de foro especializado..., nose, un toque elegante

Pero bueno, bien bien, acepto cualquier sugerencia

----------


## repente

Una picelada mas :-D ¿Demasiado sobrecargado u os gusta?

¿Que tal el nuevo eslogan? Demasiado flipado?

Me gustaria que fueseis criticos, no os corteis en decirme si algo no os gusta o lo que sea para que luego el arte final sea perfecto

----------


## repente

Que tal asi ?

Por cierto, nadie mas se anima a hacer diseños ?¿?¿?

----------


## MrKhaki

Ese tipo de letra es el de las cartras Magic ¿no?.. sí que está chulo sí... a ver si preparo algo en Flash  :Smile1:

----------


## repente

Entonces os gusta lo de "foro especializado en ilusionismo" ?

A mi me da igual, aunque pienso que algo hay que poner, nose, lo de las mini descripciones debajo de la url quedan bien, aunque bueno, en gustos... :-D

Os gustaria aparte que el fondo estubiese animado en flash ? Creo que puede quedar demasiado de coña, pero bueno, si quereis lo hago.

Alguna otra idea o sugerencia ?

PD: Las tipografias son una Benguiat Book Bt y una Microgramma Extend, Las dos deformadas, lo de las magic, nose, jeje puede ser, es que hace mucho que no veo una

----------


## repente

Otra version mas.

Más para elegir   :Lol: 

Mariano, como lo ves?

----------


## ignoto

No me acaba de hacer lo de asociación.

¿Podría salir un conejo asomando el morro por algún lado?
Siempre lo he visto muy mágico.
También me apaña una paloma.

----------


## repente

Yo creo que este diseño queda practicamente finiquitado, no quiero sobrecargarlo mucho mas.
Como lo veis en general, apto ?

Ahora a ver si saco mas tiempo y empiezo desde otro boceto diferente, a ver que tal con el conejo, que he pensado yo que hay dos posibilidades, una usando como una silueta del conejo y otro en plan dibujo-caricatura.

Ya os ire enseñando, aunque quiero darle un toque elegante, nose, lo del conejo es para en general darle un toque comico, o no necesariamente colmico, pero mas edsenfadado...

----------


## MrKhaki

Aqui va mi modesta aportacion... No se puede ver directamente en el foro, ya que no permite la insercion de html y es un archivo flash... 

Pulsad *-> AQUI <-* para que lo cargue vuestro navegador.

----------


## repente

...yo de esto entiendo algo, y creo que deberiais tener en cuenta que el rollito del conejo y el sombrero está demasiado trillado para este tipo de cosas... sería mejor que tratarais de hacer algo más original... no sé si me entendeis... algo como que demuestre que es algo propio y que que no se ajusta a unos cánones establecidos de cómo tiene que ser un tipo de imagen corporativa para un determinado tipo de tema, como es el de la magia... ya sabeis: el conejo, la varita, la pica... tal y tal.... no sé... lo típico... (es sólo un consejo) Por ejemplo: al predominar el azul, se sale del típico color que hubiera elegido cualquiera para hacer un fondo para magia. Cualquiera hubiera elegido el verde (tapete) o el negro (sombrero de copa)... a eso es a lo que me refiero. opino que el color está bien.
Por cierto, lo de las scanlines tb me gusta.
Y a ver si se anima alguien a mandar más cosas, que sólo hay un diseño en el topic... a lo mejor me animo yo a hacer algo...  ya veremos ;-)

...sólo son críticas constructivas, no me mateis... JA JA JA

----------


## repente

El mensaje anterior es de un compañero de trabajo   :Lol:  no cambíó el usuario y se olvido loggearse en el foro, esta currando con la misma sesion de windows jeje

----------


## repente

Esta es una version en pequeño, para probar otro formato

----------


## repente

Este es otro boceto para suplir el titulo de arriba del foro

¿Como lo veis?

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Aqui va mi modesta aportacion... No se puede ver directamente en el foro, ya que no permite la insercion de html y es un archivo flash... 
> 
> Pulsad *-> AQUI <-* para que lo cargue vuestro navegador.



Todos los "bocetos" estan bien (lastima que no pueda y sepa hacer ninguno) pero e de decir que este de MrKhaKi me ha gustado mucho mucho.

----------


## MrKhaki

Nueva aportación por mi parte.. nuevo diseño, otras dimensiones, y olvidando ya que existen tópicos muy tópicos en la magia... en esta ocasión sin scanlines :/

Como es flash, pues pulsando *->AQUI<-* se puede visualizar.

----------


## devorador_de_almas

hola a todos...


   sabes MrKhaki no soy experto en eso de flash peor encontre que ese dibujo que pusiste...me miraba con unos ojos que me queria comer o algo asi...es que lo encontre como muy feo para un foro de esta categoria..solo era un consejo...

          saludos.....

----------


## Roberto

jo pues a mi el diseño de MrKhaki me ha gustado un monton, lo unico puedo criticar, es que quiza el movimiento del joker sea demasiado rapido. A lo mejor un poco mas lento estaria mas dabuti, pero que conste que me ha gustao mazo
un saludo

----------


## MrKhaki

Lo del tiempo que tarda y demás se puede corregir, eso no lleva más de 3 segundos corregirlo.

----------


## repente

Este me ha gustado mas que el anterior, la verdad ;-) , mas elegante
Dura competencia jeje.

----------


## kike

esto es un concurso o solo para elegirl el q mas nos guste de "repente"?

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Esto es un concurso  :Smile1: 

Me gusta lo que están haciendo  :Smile1:  Animo ! Y a ver si se suma más gente a la propuesta 

Un abrazo

----------


## repente

kike, no se muy bien a que te refieres
pero vamos, porsupuesto que es un concurso, o ni siquiera eso, digamos colaboracion, de hecho la cosa empezo asi, por amor al arte, luego vino el tema del "concurso", pero vamos que podeis opinar, elegir libremente claro, en eso consiste :-D

Yo estoy con Mariano, cuanta mas gente colabore mejor.

ahora estoy trabajando con freehand, trazando cosillas para intentar hacer algo animado, a ver que tal porque el flash no lo he tocado mucho, ya os ire contando.
 Saludos !

----------


## MrKhaki

Lo he hecho también con flash... ya no puedo vivir sin el  :Smile1:  Para poder visualizarlos pinchar *-> AQUI <-*

----------


## repente

Esta currado tio, me gusta, yo todabia sigo con freehand trazando cosas, y ahora tengo menos tiempo libre (malditas horas extras) :-/

Por cierto Mariano, hay algun tipo de plazo maximo ?

----------


## MrKhaki

OFFTOPIC: Freehand no lo he usado, los programas de dibujo vectorial no me acaban de convencer. No obstante si quieres iniciarte con Flash, pero no sabes por dónde, te recomiendo el libro de McGrawHill de Brian Underdhal, de tapa dura, es una maravilla. Yo aun voy por el capítulo 8, que no es ni la mitad del libro.. y voy haciendo ya pijadillas curiosas.... Al principio lo detestaba (el flash), pero ahora entiendo que cualquiera cosa con flash gana un montón en presentación.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Podríamos poner de fecha límite el 30 de Abril. Respecto a lo que estais haciendo no quiero opinar para no influenciar mucho, pero me gustaría que los demás aunque no esteis haciendo un logo opinaran que les parecen los que se van presentando.

Como guias generales..

Prediero que no haya conejos  :P
Que no pese mucho
Que no tarde mucho en cargarse, 7 que si tiene animaciones valla directo al punto.
Si los colores combinan con los del foro, mejor

Un abrazo

----------


## repente

OFF: Hombre si quieres mi opinion, un programa de imagenes vectoriales es un aliado de flash perfecto, basicamente por una imagen en mapa de bits esta formada por pixeles y en el momento que la amplias o reduces pierde calidad, en cambio una imagen vectorial la puedes ampliar todo que tu quieras que no pierde nada, ademas pesan mucho menos al ser formulas matematicas. Todo esto para logos, textos y cosas asi, lo que son las fotos o imagenes complejas tienes que ser en mapa de bits a la fuerza claro :-D

Yo el flash lo que manejo (bastante poco, me da mucha pereza poenrme con el) lo he aprendido autodidactamente, tocando por aqui y tocando por alla (Me parece la mejor forma de aprender). Eso si, para profundizar en las cosas mas unas clases o un buen libro no vienen nada mal. Mirare el libro que me recomiendas, desde luego la editorial es buena. Ya te contare

PD:  Mariano, espero que me de tiempo a hacer lo que tengo pensado en un mes, ya veremos  :? 

Bueno, al lio que ya me esta comiendo la oreja el jefe

----------


## BITTOR

A mi me gusta mucho este de Repente.El de MrKhaki taba mu bien pero el bicho ese no me ha gustado na.Yo me kedo con el de Repente,tb me gusto el formato mas pequeño.Ojala yo sabria hacer estas virguerias con el ordenador pq lo de los 50 euros en magia me iba a venir mazo bien.Bueno compañeros,hasta pronto. :shock:

----------


## repente

Me alegro de que te gusten Bittor ;-)

Seguiré trabajando.

----------


## Dress

Me gustan mucho sobre todo el último de repente y el de la mano que escrive de MrKhaki. Mariano as dicho que pongamos nuestra opinion, lo que puedes hacer es poner durante un tiempo una encuesta donde se muestren los bocetos finales de cada uno y vote quien quiera, solo es una opinioón. Seguid asi sois unos kraks.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola 

Hay alguna novedad con el tema del banner? Alguien quiere aportar algoi más o cerramos ya?

Un saludo

----------


## hmeddie

la verdad el logotipo de repente esta bastante chulo y ma gustado bastante.podriamos acer una votacion xa ver k logo sale? k os parece?

----------


## repente

Hombre, yo todabia tengo un proyecto estre manos, pero no se lo que tardaré.

Lo del plazo de entrega lo decides tu Mariano, si quieres dalo por finalizado, yo ya sabes que no lo hago por el concurso (aunque si me motiva, claro está), y fuera de concurso cuando lo tenga listo os lo muestro.

Lo del tema de las votaciones me da igual, aunque yo creo que la decision final la tiene Mariano, que para eso es suyo el foro :-D

Bueno, por ultimo agradecer a la gente que me ha ido apoyando

Un saludo!

----------


## MrKhaki

Yo por mi parte no haré nada más, que ahora ando escaso de tiempo y de creatividad. Y creo que la decisión está en manos de Mariano.

----------


## ikymagic

ostras, que chulada de banner, la verdad es que me han gustado todos, repente, eres un crack, a mi me gusta mucho el diseño, ave si saco algo de tiempo para hacer algo, aunque este fuera de plazo  :Oops:   mas que na porque me he dado cuenta tarde, jejeje.

       Y sin ningun tipo de competencia ok? solo por hacer algo relacionado, que hace tiempo que no diseño nada y me haria ilu, jejeje.

      Bueno y porque aparezca algo mas que solo los trabajos de repente y de MrKhaki, que no tienen ninguno desperdicio, solis los dos muyu bueno, tanto con photoshop como con flash.

      Pues lo dicho, que ave si este finde me inspiro un poquito y sale algo ok?

    Un abrazo.

----------


## Ransen

Pufff... Hola!!!  :117: DD

Siento no haber contestado hasta ahora.... puse el post y tuve problemas de red y con el pc vamos k no habia entrado hatsa ahora y no habia visto sikiera que habiais posteado... ya que ha pasado mucho tiempo y que me mola tela el diseño d Repente pues creo que no tengo nada que añadir..tan solo que me alegro de haber tenido  una idea que os haya gustado y pueda mejorar y ayudar en lo que se pueda. 

Saludos...

----------


## viz

Hola a todos, pues continuando con la discursión en general todos estan muy bien, pero personalmente me quedo con el de repente, es solo una opinión, a ver cual sale elegido. 

Un Saludo

----------


## Mariano Sosa

¡Ya tenemos nuevo banner!

Muchas gracias a todos por participar en esta idea y especialmente a MrKakhi y a Repente que se lo han currado mucho y gracias a ellos tenemos nuevo banner.  :Smile1: 
Hemos elegido  el logo de repente pero fue una decisión difícil, es por eso que hemos decidido premiar a cada uno con un vale de 50 Euros para que compren lo que os apetezca en www.tiendamagia.com  :Smile1: 

Lo único que tenéis que hacer es enviarme un privado cuando hagáis el pedido en la página para que os haga el descuento. 

Muchas Gracias!!!

Un abrazo

----------


## Felipe

Enhorabuena a MrKakhi y a Repente, de verdad que se lo han currado.

----------


## MrKhaki

Esto parece en tiempo real...  :Smile1: 

Gracias a Mariano, y gracias a todos que habeis valorado los trabajos. Por mi parte, mi humilde ofrecimiento a si hay que hacer algún trabajillo con el flash  :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Bravo por los dos. Lástima que yo sea un ignorante en esos temas que si no por 50 eurazos madre lo que hubiera hecho jejeje. En serio, plas plas plas plas....

----------


## repente

Muchisimas gracias Mariano ;-)
Me alegra mucho que te decidieses por el mio.
Bueno, solo me queda agradecer a todos los que me han apoyado y felicitar a Mr. Khaki por su trabajo. Gracias a todos.

Una cosilla, mariano, lo de poner el logo asi pequeño pierde detalle, no te has planteado ponerlo a tamaño real? Asi se pierden los scanlines de la izq. y parte del brilo... bueno, tu decides :-D

Ahora a ver si consigo algo mas de pasta, aprovecho el regalo y hago un pedido considerable, aver a que me compro ... jeje

Bueno, un saludo a todos

Gracias !

----------


## ikymagic

enhorabuena a los ganadores, se que escribí un post diciendo que me gustaría participar, pero debido al tema de los exámenes y demás, pues no me ha dejado mucho tiempo para diseñar, pero solo puedo decir que habéis echo un muy buen trabajo y creo que todos estaremos encantado de tener un banner de tal categoría.

Besitos y abrazos...que cada uno pille lo que quiera.  :Wink:

----------


## hechicero

Hola
Lo primero de todo enhorabuena a los dos ganadores, vuestros trabajos son muy buenos.
Me uno a la sugerencia de poner el logo más grande, como en el tamaño original, a mí por lo menos me gusta más  :Wink:

----------

